# Cheapest RTA



## BuzzGlo (17/8/15)

Howzit guys, I was wondering what the cheapest RTA available on the market. A buddy of mine recently make the switch, vaping is expensive when you start and he is on a tight budget. I managed to get him an evod starter kit and some juice. At the end of the month he would probably have enough to get a mod, maybe a RTA. So far the best price I could find was the Taifun GT From vape king (R150) but thats a plastic tank which i've heard cracks with certain juices ( I havent used my bell cap on the subtank since I got it 3 months back because of this) 

He'll probably have R600 bucks by the end of the month, I'm learning towards the ego 1 from skyblue, I have a few clr heads I could give him and some wire. The plan is each month as he saves on cigs he can get something till he is happy with his setup. 

Does anyone have any a suggestions?


----------



## Average vapor Joe (17/8/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Howzit guys, I was wondering what the cheapest RTA available on the market. A buddy of mine recently make the switch, vaping is expensive when you start and he is on a tight budget. I managed to get him an evod starter kit and some juice. At the end of the month he would probably have enough to get a mod, maybe a RTA. So far the best price I could find was the Taifun GT From vape king (R150) but thats a plastic tank which i've heard cracks with certain juices ( I havent used my bell cap on the subtank since I got it 3 months back because of this)
> 
> He'll probably have R600 bucks by the end of the month, I'm learning towards the ego 1 from skyblue, I have a few clr heads I could give him and some wire. The plan is each month as he saves on cigs he can get something till he is happy with his setup.
> 
> Does anyone have any a suggestions?


I know this isn't really what you asked but, wouldn't you rather want to start him off with an rta that has prebuilt coils like the subtank v1 or v2. Then when he is ready, he can build some coils


----------



## BuzzGlo (17/8/15)

I dont mind build for him once a month or something for the first 2 months or so. All he really needs to know for the first month is how to burn it clean and re-wick every 3-5 days. 

Building is that hard and with decent mod you cant f-up.


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/15)

I'd say keep your eye on the classifieds, I've seen a few great bargains go through there recently. A Subtank would take him a whole lot further than a ego1

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SHiBBY (17/8/15)

The UD Zephyrus for instance has a great RBA, but also has some crazy retail coils for the non-builders. The new SMOK TFV4 is also REAL nice...

http://www.yourcig.com/product/godzilla-v2-111.html
http://www.smoktech.com/atomizer/tfv4


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/15)

or go with a ce4, it's cheap and can be rebuilt if you're desperate enough

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (18/8/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Howzit guys, I was wondering what the cheapest RTA available on the market. A buddy of mine recently make the switch, vaping is expensive when you start and he is on a tight budget. I managed to get him an evod starter kit and some juice. At the end of the month he would probably have enough to get a mod, maybe a RTA. So far the best price I could find was the Taifun GT From vape king (R150) but thats a plastic tank which i've heard cracks with certain juices ( I havent used my bell cap on the subtank since I got it 3 months back because of this)
> 
> He'll probably have R600 bucks by the end of the month, I'm learning towards the ego 1 from skyblue, I have a few clr heads I could give him and some wire. The plan is each month as he saves on cigs he can get something till he is happy with his setup.
> 
> Does anyone have any a suggestions?


I love my melo, which I know isn't an rta but it's a great, cheap, sub ohm tank and I haven't bought a coil in ages l just rebuild the ones that came w/ it.


----------

